# 1 piece vs 2 piece paddles



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi guys,

Just after an opinion on whether it's worthwhile to fork out the extra hard-earned on a 2 piece (adjustable feather & length) vs a 1 piece shaft?

I've been quotes $200 for a glass Skee paddle 1 piece vs an extra hundred on the 2 piece 'smart shaft' equivalent.

Are 2 piece paddles worth the extra or it depends on the fixed feather angle of the one piece jobbies (I think the Skee was fixed at 50 deg).

Marty


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm no paddle specialist (they will appear in this thread shortly I'm sure). I can't see any need to adjust your feather angle. You will get used to whatever it is and stick with it. Similarly with length. Length is apparently important ( ;-) ) but simply ask advice from experts in the shop and the'll set you up. There should be no need to evet change the length.

Correct me Dru.

I have two piece paddles simply because they are easier to store and pack.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

If you have a two piece paddle make sure they are together when you use them :lol: :twisted:


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Answer for Ado. If you know exactly what you want, single piece. If you want to experiment 2 piece.

[Ado, waffle starts now.]

Most people racing will stick to one piece as they are stronger and lighter. But they already know exactly what length and feather they want and they are not bothered with storage.

For yakking I prefer 2 piece because you can play with length and feather. Especially if you haven't started the journey to shorter shafts, order a length that is your normal length and adjustable shorter.

Some guys reduce feather for surf and increase for wind. Personally I think you should adjust feather until it's where you like it. Then stick to that in all conditions.

Some racers lengthen up as a form of resistance training, then shorten for the race. Chalopski changes length during a race, not sure I have this right but longer into the wind for traction, shorten up downwind for acceleration. How the hell he manages this mid-stroke during the Molakai I will never know. And do not aspire to.

Sea kayakers like 2 piece for the spare paddle as they pack flatter on deck.

My racing wing is one piece at the very short end of my range, and with a heavy feather. I have decided that I will like wind. Wind is my friend. Wind is my competitive advantage. When the K1's start to fear the 6 inch waves I want to be catching them (a man can dream). So I choose a paddle set for punching into max wind.

For fish yakking my flat blade is 2 piece adjustable for length and feather. I don't change the feather anymore, but I lengthen for the Profisha where you sit a couple of inches above the water, and reduce for the SIK where you sit an inch below the water.

[Ado, waffle stops here.]

Confused? Needn't be. If you are certain what you want, single piece. If you want to experiment, 2 piece.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

PS What can I say. Many blokes here can explain rods in IM6 compared to IM8, and taper, and spine and jeez those bloody ring things, how can they be so involved?

I listen and buy the recommendation.

But paddles fascinate me. I am up to 8 in the collection now. It's cool, but it's not enough. ;-)

There are only 3 that get used a lot and one doesn't count in this discussion.

Anyway, go on, ask me more, I know you want to.

8) :shock: 8)


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Is it for the Revo?
I agree with Ado....... for once, dont stress too much over it, once you get passed crappy aluminum shaft its all good for kayak fishing. I prefer single piece, as split shaft can fail and the novelty of adjusting the paddle wears off (for me at least) after a few goes. e.g. if you tether the wrong end they can pull apart in the surf. 
I like lightish paddles of around 214cm's long (you can go a little longer if you use a lazy horizontal stroke and shorter if you prefer a more vertical stroke and have a skinny kayak). A feather of around 60 degrees is fine. Like low volume blades cause theyre more forgiving and fishing kayaks dont go fast anyhow. Reenforced plastic blades are good cause again there more forgiving and have a tiny bit of flex (too much flex is no good).

Dru's a crazy fanatic. ;-)


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

eric said:


> I prefer a two piece.
> 
> They're easier to transport, less likely to be damaged in transit and the angle can be adjusted to suit your paddling needs.
> 
> I recall Dru mentioned that he uses two different angles for different boats.


X3


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

dru said:


> PS What can I say. Many blokes here can explain rods in IM6 compared to IM8, and taper, and spine and jeez those bloody ring things, how can they be so involved?
> 
> I listen and buy the recommendation.
> 
> ...


IM6 v IM8 I understand from fishing rods
IMX in paddles yet?


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

anselmo said:


> IM6 v IM8 I understand from fishing rods
> IMX in paddles yet?


It's nowhere so easy to follow. But most manufacturers work well hard on top level carbon in different configurations for the blades. Way beyond the IM thing and complex.

Shafts get more like it, but I put more effort into understanding glass fibre options.

I think the world of rods is way advanced of paddles in terms of mass production. But there are few seriously mass produced (high end) paddles. Epic a possible exception. So they are more like Gary Howard or G Loomis (before they got bought out).


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

I'll see how I go Brad. Might just use my current cheapie 2 piece glass offering before I decide whether I go for the one piece or have some flexibility with the 2 piece. Got to get the paddling technique correct first though I reckon.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

The Skee is a great spot to start.


----------

